# Strg + C geht nicht mehr

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach den Problemen mit den keymaps geht bei mir nun kein Strg + C mehr. 

Das sieht nun so aus:

```
ping web.de

PING web.de (217.72.195.42) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from ha-42.web.de (217.72.195.42): icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=60.0 ms

64 bytes from ha-42.web.de (217.72.195.42): icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=57.7 ms

^C64 bytes from ha-42.web.de (217.72.195.42): icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=59.3 ms

64 bytes from ha-42.web.de (217.72.195.42): icmp_seq=4 ttl=55 time=61.3 ms

64 bytes from ha-42.web.de (217.72.195.42): icmp_seq=5 ttl=55 time=57.9 ms

^C64 bytes from ha-42.web.de (217.72.195.42): icmp_seq=6 ttl=55 time=59.3 ms

^C^C^C^C64 bytes from ha-42.web.de (217.72.195.42): icmp_seq=7 ttl=55 time=59.7 ms

^C^C^C^C64 bytes from ha-42.web.de (217.72.195.42): icmp_seq=8 ttl=55 time=60.4 ms

^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C64 bytes from ha-42.web.de (217.72.195.42): icmp_seq=9 ttl=55 time=61.1 ms

```

Kan sich da einer einen Reim drauf machen?

G. R.

----------

## gimpel

nvidia 180.35?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-741224-highlight-.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/260441

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=128959

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=128992

usw...

----------

